# Sleigh bed built from ash



## robertlaurenson (24 Apr 2022)

Hi all,
I have posted about this bed several times snd many thanks for all your comments and help, it is now complete and I'm really happy with how it's come out.
Just as a brief description, I got left 1k fromm Granny and Grsndsd when they passed on a couple of years ago, and have been wondering what to do with it and eventually settled on a bed, saw a design similar to this on the internet and made my own design in Rhino, now its built and will be with us for the rest of my life and probably several more lifetimes if it's looked after.
It's finished with Rubio Monocoat 2c Walnut, brings out the grain beautifully.
Be interested to hear your comments 
Thanks
Robert


----------



## Orraloon (25 Apr 2022)

It a great looking bed and the choice of finish works well with the grain. Good job all round. 
Regards
John


----------



## Bojam (6 May 2022)

Beautiful piece of work Robert. Very clean and love how prominent the grain is. Bravo!


----------

